# MY19 Apple CarPlay connect problem



## moko (Oct 2, 2018)

Can't get CarPlay to work, however Android Auto works fine.

I plugged in an iPhone XR with iOS 12.4.1 to the left side USB port in the center console, launched CarPlay by pressing the CarPlay icon on the main screen menu, it wouldn't connect and with a message saying "plug in supported phone to launch apple carplay".

I tried everything, turned off and on Siri, rebooted phone, tried the right side USB port, turned off and on Bluetooth, nothing worked.

Made sure CarPlay option is selected "active" under car infrotainment setting. 

Does anyone know if there's a workaround?


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

moko said:


> I plugged in an iPhone XR with iOS 12.4.1 to the left side USB port in the center console, launched CarPlay by pressing the CarPlay icon on the main screen menu, it wouldn't connect and with a message saying "plug in supported phone to launch apple carplay".


When hooked up that way, do you get any communications at all between the car and phone? Have you tried a different USB-to-Apple cord? 

It may not work, but you want to exhaust all the possibilities.

Doug

.


----------



## moko (Oct 2, 2018)

plano-doug said:


> When hooked up that way, do you get any communications at all between the car and phone? Have you tried a different USB-to-Apple cord?
> 
> It may not work, but you want to exhaust all the possibilities.
> 
> ...


When I plugged it to the console USB port it’d just charging. Also the phone already paired with the vehicle via Bluetooth so I dunno what’s preventing it from getting CarPlay working.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

moko said:


> When I plugged it to the console USB port it’d just charging. Also the phone already paired with the vehicle via Bluetooth so I dunno what’s preventing it from getting CarPlay working.


I think there are some cords made for charging only. They have the same appearance as a USB-to-Apple, but only supply +5V and GND. Maybe that's what you have... That is, make sure you have a proper cord hooked up.

As for it not connecting even tho it's paired, I wonder if, when the phone sees the charging cord, maybe it's trying to communicate over that and not trying to connect wirelessly? But I doubt that's the case.

Doug

.


----------



## moko (Oct 2, 2018)

plano-doug said:


> I think there are some cords made for charging only. They have the same appearance as a USB-to-Apple, but only supply +5V and GND. Maybe that's what you have... That is, make sure you have a proper cord hooked up.
> 
> As for it not connecting even tho it's paired, I wonder if, when the phone sees the charging cord, maybe it's trying to communicate over that and not trying to connect wirelessly? But I doubt that's the case.
> 
> ...


Lemme try the Apple factory cable and if it will launch.

Will post follow up


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Had this same issue with my 19cruze usb closer to the drive side doesn’t work correctly, once I switch to the 2nd one work perfectly since.


----------



## DThom (Dec 7, 2020)

My daughter and I both have a 2019 Cruz. A few months ago my daughter started complaining about needing a new charger because hers would get staticky a couple times a day. She replaced it but after a couple days the new one was doing the same thing. Then mine started doing it. You had to unplug it and plug it back in to get the static to go away, at first. Then it got to where occasionally it will stop working altogether. You unplug it and plug it back in and there is a spinning wheel on the display. I thought well maybe it’s my charger which charges in my car just fine. I swapped out that one with my OEM iPhone charger which is like new and it was acting the same exact way so I have I ruled out this being a charger issue. I hooked up Bluetooth but the quality just isn’t the same so I wish I knew how to resolve this. My daughter also contacted her cousin who has a 2019 Cruz as well and she is experiencing the static problems. My daughters CarPlay has now.stopped working which is what made me jump online to see if anyone else was experiencing the same issues. If anyone can help... please please please!


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Now both my front USB ports do this after being plugged in awhile & like always dealership says nothing is wrong.


----------



## DThom (Dec 7, 2020)

Chad20101 said:


> Now both my front USB ports do this after being plugged in awhile & like always dealership says nothing is wrong.


I haven’t yet begun to contact the dealership about my issue but I plan to. Good luck! Please let me know if you get this resolved or find out what is causing it.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

DThom said:


> I haven’t yet begun to contact the dealership about my issue but I plan to. Good luck! Please let me know if you get this resolved or find out what is causing it.


I’m most likely going to replace the part myself since I’m almost out of my bumper to bumper warranty.


----------

